
Leaked video reveals Amazon's union-busting playbook - pdkl95
https://boingboing.net/2018/09/27/red-scare.html
======
AngryData
Im not surprised, it is standard for a lot of US companies that rely on cheap
labor. That said, I certainly don't agree with it and im not sure it should
even be legal to stop people from forming a union in any way, it is a
voluntary agreement among employees, not an agreement with the business.

~~~
danielvf
FYI: Many US unions are involuntary.

------
krapp
Also, the original Gizmodo article linked to from Boingboing[0]:

[0][https://gizmodo.com/amazons-aggressive-anti-union-tactics-
re...](https://gizmodo.com/amazons-aggressive-anti-union-tactics-revealed-in-
leake-1829305201)

------
Jyaif
"We are not anti-union, but we are not neutral either"

It either means that they are pro-union, or that a very dumb amazonian wrote
this.

